# Sharbat Gula



## Niki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, since you are all photographers I think some might recognize her. 
My version of the famous shot. 
Though, I think I'll still play with it when I have time...


----------



## Aga (Nov 13, 2004)

Niki, it's great! Don't change anything, I think it's really good.  :thumbsup: I like the details in her eyes.


----------



## Niki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Aga.  
I really appreciate your comment. 
And hehe, the eyes are the ones I love to draw the most. Hair and clothes least as you can notise.


----------



## Aga (Nov 14, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> And hehe, the eyes are the ones I love to draw the most.



Yeah, I paint and draw a lot of portraits, and I usually concentrate on people's eyes as well.  (... maybe it's not so visible on that Stipe drawings I posted here...  :mrgreen:  )


----------



## Niki (Nov 14, 2004)

Aga said:
			
		

> Niki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya you can notice. Especially in the first one.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 14, 2004)

Niki...that's great...If I did anything to change it- it would be to make the edge of her face a bit darker or go ahead and darken the hood in with shadows a bit more. it would push her face out a little and make her eyes even more striking...great job!!! I'm really impressed.


----------



## Niki (Nov 14, 2004)

Something like that I was thinking too. To give more depth to the face, and I think the lips needs a lil work too. 

Thanks a lot for your comment myg.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 14, 2004)

I am impressed!!!!


----------



## mygrain (Nov 15, 2004)

Niki said:
			
		

> Something like that I was thinking too. To give more depth to the face, and I think the lips needs a lil work too.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your comment myg.



my pleasure!!!


----------



## Niki (Nov 15, 2004)

Kara, myg:


----------

